# Cpl Shaun Collins 1983-2011



## dapaterson (18 Mar 2011)

From: http://www.legacy.com/Can/Obituaries.asp?Page=LifeStory&PersonID=149369991

COLLINS, Cpl. Shaun Robert November 27, 1983 - March 11, 2011 Shaun Collins of Edmonton passed away at the age of 27 years. He was born November 27, 1983 and his life was tragically taken away from us far too early. Shaun will always be lovingly remembered by his fiancee, Laura Christine Boyd; father, Gary Collins (Jennifer Edye); mother, Maureen Collins (nee Radix); sister, Stephanie Collins; grandmother, Jerry Collier; nephew, Tyrone; numerous aunts, uncles, and cousins; as well as his extended and Military families. Shaun was predeceased by his sister, Shannon. Shaun was a proud member of the Canadian Military currently serving 1PPCLI (formerly with the L.E.R.'s). A Funeral Service in honour of Shaun will be held on Friday, March 18, 2011 at 11:00 a.m. at Jefferson Armouries, 11630 - 109 Street, Edmonton. Interment will follow at Beechmount Cemetery. To send condolences please visit: www.connelly-mckinley.com Connelly-McKinley Funeral Homes Downtown Chapel (780) 422-2222 Over 100 Years of Service


----------



## OldSolduer (22 Mar 2011)

RIP Cpl Collins


----------

